# Early small Teens - Salesman or Rider



## cr250mark (Jun 21, 2021)

Any thoughts on this Early juvenile Bicycle
Great set wooden wheels
Restored at some point
Does not look like a Badge was ever present
Like to hear your thoughts
Been questioning if it was a Youth or a Saleman
Version.
Bottle should give you some perspective on how small
It really is.
I’ll post frame and actual wheel size when I arrive back Home today 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## locomotion (Jun 21, 2021)

that is a great little TOC bike
i would say this is a rider
beautiful seat, never seen this frame/spring design

the sprocket/crank design is very similar to AC Stearn design .... might be the reason why there is no badge, Stearn used a decal
The Stearn cranks are usually stamped in the rear, those crank arms are kind of small, I don't know if there was enough space for stamping them

update opinion
I am 99% sure now that this is a Stearns
the seat post clamp/lug type is definitely Stearns

fork crown is also Stearns, just missing the 2 Stearns inserts on top of the forks


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jun 21, 2021)

I could see Stearns for sure, that would make sense of the lack of badge too as they were all decal badged. 
Great little machine!


----------



## locomotion (Jun 21, 2021)

Now time to repaint it yellow to make it a Stearns little yellow fellow
Although, I do have an original paint Stearns that is all black .... Made in Toronto Canada


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 21, 2021)

Similar size 1895 Waverley:


----------



## David Brown (Jun 21, 2021)

The hubs are the same as on a Stearns as far as the way the spoke mount.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2021)

@hoofhearted


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2021)

very cool tiny bike for tiny humans. 🙂


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for all your input , good stuff and appreciated
9-1/2” from center crank housing to top of tube
12” wheels
Picture of front hub
You maybe close on Stearns ( top of fork crown is open , missing inserts or caps “Stearns” ? Or just manufactured to be open .
No markings on crank ,or simply damn faint  !

mark


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 21, 2021)

A couple other types of hubs. I believe Snell made ones like this too that were used by Stearns the fork looks Stearns but the cranks don't.


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 22, 2021)

Riding a juvenile Stearns


----------



## locomotion (Jun 22, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Thanks for all your input , good stuff and appreciated
> 9-1/2” from center crank housing to top of tube
> 12” wheels
> Picture of front hub
> ...



It's definitely missing the top Stearns insert caps.
My 3 Stearns have caps.
It would not be good to have an open top fork, rust would quickly take over with rain falling in.

Here is a pic of the caps


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 22, 2021)

Great pict had some questions about how and if these where snap ins or more permanent to fork .
Canadian Stearns is early enough to almost look primitive.
Very cool 

Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 22, 2021)

I believe @Gus reproduced the decals. V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Jun 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe @Gus reproduced the decals. V/r Shawn




He does. Just need to figure out the correct model name to add it to the badge


----------



## locomotion (Jun 22, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Riding a juvenile Stearns
> 
> View attachment 1434264



Her bike looks very dark. Most likely a black bike


----------



## stezell (Jun 23, 2021)

Very cool little Dude Mark! I bet they misplaced the fork caps when painting it, cool seat and handlebar stem man. Did they paint or powder coat it?


----------



## cr250mark (Jun 23, 2021)

stezell said:


> Very cool little Dude Mark! I bet they misplaced the fork caps when painting it, cool seat and handlebar stem man. Did they paint or powder coat it?




I bought is Painted .
Rarely to never buy restored items but this was a hard one to pass up .
Looks to be a decent paint job and you probably nailed the theory of the missing caps


----------



## stezell (Jun 24, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> I bought is Painted .
> Rarely to never buy restored items but this was a hard one to pass up .
> Looks to be a decent paint job and you probably nailed the theory of the missing caps



Looks like a pretty good paint job and a unique bike Mark I agree with you.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 24, 2021)

stezell said:


> Very cool little Dude Mark! I bet they misplaced the fork caps when painting it, cool seat and handlebar stem man. Did they paint or powder coat it?



Painter always gets the blame!


----------

